# buds?



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jul 4, 2009)

the soil bed


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 5, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## umbra (Jul 5, 2009)

east coast purple diesel 6 weeks in


----------



## 420benny (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice! Enter it TCVG


----------



## zipflip (Jul 17, 2009)

Heres My Bpotm Entry For This Month. :d


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jul 17, 2009)

that's probably the coolest thing I've ever seen zip


----------



## zipflip (Jul 17, 2009)

ya like that? LOL
i entered in biggest plant comp too. its 2'1" measuring it all wit a piece of string wit all the bends in her


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 17, 2009)

Im a voteing  ZIP...:yay:  that frog  ROCKS!!!


----------



## zipflip (Jul 17, 2009)

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 
i forget. are we not suppose to post anythin but pix in this thread? lol  if so 
  I'M SORRY TO THE POWERS THAT BE..
   but thanks 4U.  she is turnin out to be quite the looker tho aint she? :hubba: lol


----------



## 420benny (Jul 17, 2009)

This is just too funny. I love stoners. They are so entertaining. I think TCVG was posting pics to see what we thought about them as BPOTM candidates. Am I the only one that got it, or the one who didn't? A few of you think this is the real July BPOTM thread. Too good. Keep it up. I may have to roll another one to watch. TCVG, don't spoil it yet, okay?


----------



## zipflip (Jul 17, 2009)

oh man are you for real?  LMAO  :rofl:  tcvg? is this a joke ?  lol


----------



## zipflip (Jul 17, 2009)

i missed that benny.. LOL
  i guess i'll have to repost again in the actual bpotm one.  i jus noticed that too . lol


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jul 18, 2009)

ahahaha... u guys r such stoners...

...it's time to lay off the Poppeye Candy pipes, Zip.... :rofl:


----------



## zipflip (Jul 18, 2009)

:stoned:
... ya changed the title.. lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 18, 2009)

He did change the title...to make us look silly i think..


----------



## zipflip (Jul 18, 2009)

i couldnt have been only one who was thrown off here now. lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 18, 2009)

no  you wasnt..it did say  BPOTM..when i posted the Laughing smiley..I knew he wasnt running the thread:giggle:


----------



## zipflip (Jul 18, 2009)

i was wonderin why ya first post seemed a lil out of text at first.  lol


----------



## 420benny (Jul 18, 2009)

The title did have ???? after BPOTM. That was a major clue and the fact it wasn't in the proper category was another, but stoners don't check details or read instructions, do we? LOL


----------

